# Cookin for Former co-workers again



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Former co-workers wanted me to smoke some meat for their home Christmas gatherings. Did over night last night and today. I did 2 fresh hams , a Boston Butt, a fattie and two diller eggs. I delivered it all yesterday.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! What a feast


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

As usual, a fine lookin spread.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

"Fattie" aka "Bacon Explosion" ???


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> "Fattie" aka "Bacon Explosion" ???


Not exactly but close. No internal bacon in mine. The" Bacon Explosion" has bacon inside and out. Fatties are basically a chub of breakfast sausage cooked whole on a smoker. I fill mine with cheese and wrap in bacon.










Thanks Y'all!


----------

